# Post your favorite FTS that you've seen on CF!



## Xander (Nov 11, 2004)

I currently don't have one, but I wanted to see what others had. It canNOT be yours


----------



## cyc949 (Jun 24, 2007)

whats an FTS?


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

FTS..."Fish That Sleeps" i thought everyone knew this 

I dont know what it means either... :-?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm guessing it means Full Tank Shot, but I'm not sure how a person is to post a pic that doesn't belong to them.


----------



## Xander (Nov 11, 2004)

"Full Tank Shot" or "Front Tank Shot"

The acronym is used a lot over at reefcentral.com...figured it was known here too...


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

yep usually means Full Tank Shot.

right click on a FTS you like, click properties and copy the URL. paste it into your reply , highlight it and click on the Img button above the post window.

for example..








without the spaces gives you...


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

NorthShore said:


> I'm guessing it means Full Tank Shot, but I'm not sure how a person is to post a pic that doesn't belong to them.


I think he means 'without their permission'

Like how you stole that pic of my tank and then taught them all how to do the same...


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

i always thought it was fetal tank syndrom lol :roll:


----------



## Xander (Nov 11, 2004)

bump....since we now know what it means


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Still my favorite mbuna tank that i've ever seen on this site...










Unfortunately I can't even remember who it belongs to as I took the picture and put it on my own photobucket... sorry. But it's from a long time ago.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

just looks "REAL.."


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

My favourite tank

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=175666


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

I totally have to agree with fogelhund on this one


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

yea same here so far, especially loved the videos he posted on it 




Every single tank I've seen setup with one of those Back to Nature backgrounds has turned out absolutely stunning.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

disagree with that one stated above, BIG - yea store bought background - yea.. i agree nice, but definetely not the best.. doesnt look REAL looks like someone paid alot of money.. *** seen some 20 gallons that look better. dont get me wrong, but its not the money but the realism. IMO. but then again all opinions stink..


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

> disagree with that one stated above, BIG - yea store bought background - yea.. i agree nice, but definetely not the best.. doesnt look REAL looks like someone paid alot of money.. I've seen some 20 gallons that look better. dont get me wrong, but its not the money but the realism. IMO. but then again all opinions stink..


Well, the aquascaping is way better than I have ever done, however I have seen aquascaping in other tanks that I prefered. However, I will agree that he has the most impressive stocklist for a malawi setup.


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

jfly said:


> disagree with that one stated above, BIG - yea store bought background - yea.. i agree nice, but definetely not the best.. doesnt look REAL looks like someone paid alot of money.. I've seen some 20 gallons that look better. dont get me wrong, but its not the money but the realism. IMO. but then again all opinions stink..


It's funny you say that, because I think the money is why I always like them. Mainly because the people that can afford to buy these BTN backgrounds usually have a huge tank, and an amazing stocklist. The stocklist is what really attracted me to that tank, and now that I think about it, its the stocklist that mostly attracted me to other BTN background tanks.

I still think most of the BTN backgrounds are pretty nice though.


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

my 77g... you have suggestion or some comments...


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

*bou*

Looks nice... I personally would ditch the fake plants and bubbles, try to hide the hardware a bit (either behind rocks or by painting to blend into background). I really like those rocks though!! I would add more of those if you could get them...

Also, I think the point of this thread is to post your favorite of another person's tank on this forum... not your own...


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Just kidding. That's the Malawi tank at the Toronto Zoo.

I don't think a tank should be disqualified just because it costs a lot of money. That's like preferring a Karmann Ghia to a Porsche because it costs less and you can tinker with a VW Type 1 engine. Sure, you can feel proud you did it, but the Porsche is faster.

Anyway, here's my favourite, the August 2006 TOTM. Simple, but with a zen-like feel for aquascaping that I will never posses.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

ridley25 said:


> Just kidding. That's the Malawi tank at the Toronto Zoo.
> 
> I don't think a tank should be disqualified just because it costs a lot of money. That's like preferring a Karmann Ghia to a Porsche because it costs less and you can tinker with a VW Type 1 engine. Sure, you can feel proud you did it, but the Porsche is faster.
> 
> Anyway, here's my favourite, the August 2006 TOTM. Simple, but with a zen-like feel for aquascaping that I will never posses.


is that a Blair0 tank? Looks like his handy work.

the other tank looks like a fish bomb went off... lol... like my 46 gallon when I had over 50 cichlids in it.. hahaha... did water changes like every 2nd day...


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

> like my 46 gallon when I had over 50 cichlids in it


oh my! do you a picture? I'm interested to see that... albeit morbidly.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)




----------

